# Most Difficult Movie to Watch?



## sabrinathecat (Apr 20, 2014)

Some movies try to be tough.
Some succeed.
Some fail.
Some only end up being crude or gross.
Some come off looking foolish or silly.


I just saw "Africa Addio". If there is a tougher movie to watch, I don't know what it is. It isn't bad, but very, very disturbing.
Anyone else seen it? Thoughts?

What is the most disturbing movie you've ever watched?


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 20, 2014)

_A Serbian Film_.

_Irreversible_. 

Edit: Martyr.

That is all.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 20, 2014)

Misery messed with me


----------



## Dioltach (Apr 20, 2014)

I tend not to watch "difficult" movies (seriously, where's the fun in not enjoying something?), but my wife can't watch _Muriel's Wedding_.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 20, 2014)

As much as I do enjoy a good trashy slasher flick--the gorier the better--I just cannot sit through torture porn (like the Saw movies).


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 20, 2014)

Alive

Stomach couldn't handle it the first time I saw it.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 21, 2014)

The Cube - cuz it's bleepin' awful.
Requiem for a Dream - cuz it's srsly messed the bleep up.  So much better than the book, too, and that's a rare thing indeed.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 21, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> The Cube - cuz it's bleepin' awful.
> Requiem for a Dream - cuz it's srsly messed the bleep up.  So much better than the book, too, and that's a rare thing indeed.



Really? I kept falling asleep during Requiem, except for a few scenes with Jennifer Connelley.


----------



## Steel Steed (Apr 21, 2014)

Open Water (2003). It's not that sick, just overly exausting and sad.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Really? I kept falling asleep during Requiem, except for a few scenes with Jennifer Connelley.




Yeah, it's pretty tough to watch, IMO.  I also happened to see it during an odd time in my life which probably made it have more of an impact.  Too bad the book was so preachy.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 21, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, it's pretty tough to watch, IMO.  I also happened to see it during an odd time in my life which probably made it have more of an impact.  Too bad the book was so preachy.



I thought the movie was pretty preachy. It got boring really quick. Seriously, I fell asleep during the movie several times. It was just narcolepsy inducing boring. Kind of like The last Star Wars Episode III. I've tried to watch  that movie about five times, and I always fall asleep. Finally I just gave up on watching it.

The Godfather is another movie that I have a hard time watching. That one puts me to sleep as well. I've never been able to watch it completely. I usually end up changing the channel because it's just so boring. I try go go back to it, but it just doesn't work. Scarface too. Snorefest.

I guess the movies I have a hard time watching are movies that I find boring. I don't think I've run across a movie that I found hard to watch because of gore or violence or whatever.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I thought the movie was pretty preachy. It got boring really quick. Seriously, I fell asleep during the movie several times. It was just narcolepsy inducing boring. Kind of like The last Star Wars Episode III. I've tried to watch  that movie about five times, and I always fall asleep. Finally I just gave up on watching it.
> 
> The Godfather is another movie that I have a hard time watching. That one puts me to sleep as well. I've never been able to watch it completely. I usually end up changing the channel because it's just so boring. I try go go back to it, but it just doesn't work. Scarface too. Snorefest.
> 
> I guess the movies I have a hard time watching are movies that I find boring. I don't think I've run across a movie that I found hard to watch because of gore or violence or whatever.




The Godfather?  Wow ... I could understand all of 'em but the first one but damn yo, that's messed up.  That movie is easy to watch.  I'm with ya on Star Bores, though.  And I mean all of them.  The suck hurts so bad that they're genuinely unwatchable.

Oh, thought of two more: A Miracle on 34th St and It's a Wonderful Life.  So, so boring.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 21, 2014)

I can't stand anything in the torture porn genre. I don't see the point in those movies.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 21, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> The Godfather?  Wow ... I could understand all of 'em but the first one but damn yo, that's messed up.  That movie is easy to watch.  I'm with ya on Star Bores, though.  And I mean all of them.  The suck hurts so bad that they're genuinely unwatchable.
> 
> Oh, thought of two more: A Miracle on 34th St and It's a Wonderful Life.  So, so boring.



I haven't even bothered to watch the other two movies in the series. I think I saw a few minutes of one of the other parts. It was just as bad as the first one. Maybe I should buy a copy of that movie, so I can put it on whenever I'm having trouble sleeping.

As for Miracle on 34th street and It's a wonderful life, I saw the Miracle, but I can't remember if I've seen Life. I'm sure I've seen bits and pieces, but never the whole thing. Miracle I saw when I was a kid. They showed that one in school. I watched it. Can't say I remember it all. I haven't tried to watch it again, so I can't say that I would or wouldn't have a hard time watching it. Wonderful Life, I don't remember seeing it. I also haven't tried to watch it lately, so I can't say if I'd be able to sit through it or not.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 21, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I haven't even bothered to watch the other two movies in the series. I think I saw a few minutes of one of the other parts. It was just as bad as the first one. Maybe I should buy a copy of that movie, so I can put it on whenever I'm having trouble sleeping.
> 
> As for Miracle on 34th street and It's a wonderful life, I saw the Miracle, but I can't remember if I've seen Life. I'm sure I've seen bits and pieces, but never the whole thing. Miracle I saw when I was a kid. They showed that one in school. I watched it. Can't say I remember it all. I haven't tried to watch it again, so I can't say that I would or wouldn't have a hard time watching it. Wonderful Life, I don't remember seeing it. I also haven't tried to watch it lately, so I can't say if I'd be able to sit through it or not.




You probably wouldn't.  They're pretty bad.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 21, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> You probably wouldn't.  They're pretty bad.



Probably not. I almost fell asleep while typing their titles.


----------



## lehcym (Apr 22, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> I can't stand anything in the torture porn genre. I don't see the point in those movies.




I can't stand them either, but I think it's exactly the point of those movies.


----------



## delericho (Apr 22, 2014)

The Descent. Most of the film's fine, but there's one scene early on, actually well before the monsters show up, that freaks me out.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't watch any of those torture movies, either.  Really not my thing.  

The other one I know I will never watch is _127 hours_. Just not gonna happen.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 22, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Probably not. I almost fell asleep while typing their titles.




Yeah, they're that good.  



lehcym said:


> I can't stand them either, but I think it's exactly the point of those movies.




Meh, they're not that bad.  I mean, I guess they're 'hard to watch' in that the only 'plot' is shock factor and it's pretty easy to remember it's all fake.  Hostel was ok but the second one was lame cuz, well, we'd already seen it.  Not a lot of life there, really.  Hmm ... do you consider the Saw franchise 'torture porn'?  I could see that but they've got more going on than just gore.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm not a fan of slasher movies.

My wife, on the other hand, cringes at _The Princess Bride_, _A Christmas Story_, anything by Monte Python, and anything starring Will Ferrell or Jim Carey.


----------



## Avaru (Apr 22, 2014)

Mostly everything by Takashi Miike. Ichi the Killer is old, but one of the most painful movies to watch ever. I know, it's cheap ... but it works!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 22, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> I'm not a fan of slasher movies.
> 
> My wife, on the other hand, cringes at _The Princess Bride_, _A Christmas Story_, anything by Monte Python, and anything starring Will Ferrell or Jim Carey.




Good point.  Jim Carey is terrible.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 22, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Meh, they're not that bad.  I mean, I guess they're 'hard to watch' in that the only 'plot' is shock factor and it's pretty easy to remember it's all fake.  Hostel was ok but the second one was lame cuz, well, we'd already seen it.  Not a lot of life there, really.  Hmm ... do you consider the Saw franchise 'torture porn'?  I could see that but they've got more going on than just gore.




I tend to try to avoid movies who sole basis to me is shock value and yes I do count the Saw movies as torture porn, the first may be light on it but the sequels (especially from the third one on) most certainly aren't  and considering the series is known more for the gore than any other aspect....


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm not sure what all the fuss was/is about the Saw films. I saw the first two and they were terrible. I expected gore and actual, you know, torture porn, all I got were cheesy special FXs and no actual shot of the foot being sawed off. 

If we would have seen actual gore, maybe that would have excused the lame story, but it wasn't the case. Just lots of blood (oh, so horrible!). They are more thrillers than horror flicks.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Godfather is one of those movies that is supposed to be so incredibly awesome, but just left me totally cold. Who cares about these people? Not I said the little red hen. I just didn't see the point of the thing. Maybe it's one of those movies where you have to either have lived on the east coast or had a huge family, but it did not work for me at all.
So hard to watch because it's boring is not going to win any prizes.

Watching 15 people throwing spears at elephants, and the elephants trying to fight them off and use their trunks to remove the spears sticking out of their flesh--that is disturbing. More so because it was real. And done again and again and again... each time a different 'phant


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 23, 2014)

Melancholia.


----------



## Callahan09 (Apr 23, 2014)

My indisputable top 3 in this category, and I am surprised that none have been mentioned yet (not necessarily in this order, mind you):

Salo: The 120 Days of Sodom
Begotten
Antichrist


----------



## Jester David (Apr 23, 2014)

Tideland.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 23, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Godfather is one of those movies that is supposed to be so incredibly awesome, but just left me totally cold. Who cares about these people? Not I said the little red hen. I just didn't see the point of the thing. Maybe it's one of those movies where you have to either have lived on the east coast or had a huge family, but it did not work for me at all.
> So hard to watch because it's boring is not going to win any prizes.



Actually, I live on the East Cost and have a large family, and my family is Italian, and I just didn't care about this movie. It's boring. It's boring to the point that I can't ever finish watching it. I've never seen the entire movie. I've never even seen the end. I've caught the movie playing on TV at different parts of the movie, and I think five minutes is the most I can put up with watching it. Horrible movie.



> Watching 15 people throwing spears at elephants, and the elephants trying to fight them off and use their trunks to remove the spears sticking out of their flesh--that is disturbing. More so because it was real. And done again and again and again... each time a different 'phant



What are you talking about? There was only one Marlon Brando in that movie.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree with the Godfather.  My roommate years back loved the movies and tried to get me to watch them, but I couldn't make it through the first movie... never even bothered with the others.

I liked the first Saw.  A lot.  But the rest of them were terrible.

I generally can't remember a lot of the movies I thought were terrible off-hand.  Probably because I didn't think they were worth remembering.  I would never have remembered about the Godfather except someone mentioned it.


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 23, 2014)

Slasher or 'torture porn' movies don't usually bother me much. 'Audition' by Takashi Miike features a scene that unnerved me a bit, though.

Drama movies tend to provoke stronger reactions from me - if they're well made. 
I find most of the movies by Michael Haneke difficult to watch; e.g. 'The Piano Teacher' is quite disturbing.
Lars von Trier's 'Antichrist' was also difficult to watch.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 23, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Godfather is one of those movies that is supposed to be so incredibly awesome, but just left me totally cold. Who cares about these people? Not I said the little red hen. I just didn't see the point of the thing. Maybe it's one of those movies where you have to either have lived on the east coast or had a huge family, but it did not work for me at all.
> So hard to watch because it's boring is not going to win any prizes.
> 
> Watching 15 people throwing spears at elephants, and the elephants trying to fight them off and use their trunks to remove the spears sticking out of their flesh--that is disturbing. More so because it was real. And done again and again and again... each time a different 'phant




... or you could be interested in the mafia and appreciate dramas.


----------



## Elf Witch (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't watch slasher porn. I see no point to them other than to watch people suffering and dying.

I feel the same way about most films about the mob again evil people often being glorified. 

I can't stand Jim Carrey so I avoid his films.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Apr 24, 2014)

Takashi Miike's AUDITION and ICHI THE KILLER are pretty disturbing on multiple levels and not easy to watch at all. There's also the first 5 min of DEAD OR ALIVE which is CRAZY. 

I will probably NEVER watch A SERBIAN FILM. 

There is a french horror movie called INSIDE about a deranged woman who wants a pregnant woman's unborn child and mounts an assault on her home in order to get it. Well done and effective but SOOOOO very disturbing.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm just going to interject here about the perceived glorification of the mob in certain movies. 
The Godfather especially the second one isnt a glorification. As a matter of fact it shows the wear and tear being involved in organised crime has on a family and the people that they love. By the end of those movies there is no happy ending for the primary protagonists. 

The thing is especially in terms of the Don Corleone and Michael they did what they did 
out of perceived necessity (Don Corleone for the future of his children and the protect 
the neighborhood from predators. And Michael to protect his father and avenge 
the attack on him). 

The same is true with Goodfellas and Scarface and to a lesser extent Casino. Goodfellas has the glorification but then has the ramifications of running with a crew of cutthroat murderers and thieves. 
Ironically, Tony Montana's (Scarface) fall starts when he actually takes a moral stand (the only one he takes in the whole movie I think...) and refuses to murder a mark with his wife and children in the car. 

So I'm not sure if it's accurate or fair to dismiss a genre based on the glorification of the lifestyle if the end result is showing that that lifestyle isn't everything it's cut out to be and is downright BAD for you. It's one of the only genres where being the protagonist doesn't save you from a terrible fate. Probably because they had it coming...


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 24, 2014)

ShinHakkaider said:


> I'm just going to interject here about the perceived glorification of the mob in certain movies.
> The Godfather especially the second one isnt a glorification. As a matter of fact it shows the wear and tear being involved in organised crime has on a family and the people that they love. By the end of those movies there is no happy ending for the primary protagonists.
> 
> The thing is especially in terms of the Don Corleone and Michael they did what they did
> ...




Thanks for saving me a post.    I saw that comment, went through some movies in my head (including Scarface and Goodfellas) and couldn't understand the glorification thing either.  Sure, there's glorification at some point but that's not the message.  The message tends to be 'this lifestyle sucks on many levels'.


----------



## Elf Witch (Apr 24, 2014)

ShinHakkaider said:


> I'm just going to interject here about the perceived glorification of the mob in certain movies.
> The Godfather especially the second one isnt a glorification. As a matter of fact it shows the wear and tear being involved in organised crime has on a family and the people that they love. By the end of those movies there is no happy ending for the primary protagonists.
> 
> The thing is especially in terms of the Don Corleone and Michael they did what they did
> ...





I have never yet met a fan of the genre who does not around quoting the movie and viewing these men as heroes.  And often in society at times these men were glorified. Read up on the history of Las Vegas or the Kray twins of England and how society viewed them even after the horrible violence they did.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Apr 24, 2014)

Elf Witch said:


> I have never yet met a fan of the genre who does not around quoting the movie and viewing these men as heroes.  And often in society at times these men were glorified. Read up on the history of Las Vegas or the Kray twins of England and how society viewed them even after the horrible violence they did.




I'm sorry that you place a higher value on the people who misinterpret and really 
miss the point of these stories as opposed to the actual stories being told. 
And the actual stories arent tales of glorification. It's "this life seems awesome at first. 
But then the person you think is your best friend is gonna whack you and your family on orders. 
Nothing Personal." 

I had a similar revelation after a movie came out in the early 90's called MENACE TO SOCIETY. It was about gang life in LA. And how the main character, throughout the course of the film grows to realize that while at one point he loved the gang life and culture it really was going to lead him to nowhere but an early grave. 

His friend ODog who was pretty much the epitome of a gang member, 
hot tempered, trigger happy and almost casually homicidal didn't understand 
why his friend might want to get out of the life. 

Near the end of the movie when one of the protagonists earlier actions come back 
to bite him in a horrible way, his friend ODdog comes out of the altercation UNSCATHED. 

So naturally all of the young guys who watched the movie hailed ODog as 
the hero and utterly missed the part that the bad stuff that you do will come 
back to get you in the end. 

For 2 hours that WASNT the story being told, but that's the story that one group of 
people walked away with and it annoyed me to no end.


----------



## Elf Witch (Apr 24, 2014)

ShinHakkaider said:


> I'm sorry that you place a higher value on the people who misinterpret and really
> miss the point of these stories as opposed to the actual stories being told.
> And the actual stories arent tales of glorification. It's "this life seems awesome at first.
> But then the person you think is your best friend is gonna whack you and your family on orders.
> ...




First of all I don't want to get into an internet debate about taste in movies. It all comes down to personal preferences. I don't want to spend my time watching a movie or TV show about the mob and the causal violence of their lives. In no way does this enrich my life or even entertain me. If you feel differently then that is great and I am not judging your taste in movies. But you are fooling yourself if you don't think a lot of the fans are attracted to the lifestyle and the glorification of these men as heroes. Even if they met a horrible end. Back in the depression people were both entertained and appalled by Bonnie and Clyde, Pretty Boy Floyd and John Dillinger. People gather souvenirs of the bloody clothes and even pulled out hunks of Bonnie hair. 

The life attracts people because like most people they don't believe that they will badly or they don't care as long as they life in the fast lane until the very end.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 25, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Thanks for saving me a post.    I saw that comment, went through some movies in my head (including Scarface and Goodfellas) and couldn't understand the glorification thing either.  Sure, there's glorification at some point but that's not the message.  The message tends to be '*this lifestyle sucks on many levels*'.



So do the movies. Seriously, they're not interesting. I just don't care about the characters. I don't care what the do. I don't care if they live or die. I just care about where my TV remote is, so I can change the channel to something good.

By the way, Goodfellas and Casino have only one good scene. When Joe Pesci gets killed. The rest is boring. I don't know if there is any good scenes in Scarface, as I've never been able to stay awake through the entire movie. The movie was doomed to be terrible from the start. An Italian guy pretending to be a Cuban in a Movie pretending to take place in Miami filmed in L.A. Epic derp.


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 25, 2014)

Elf Witch said:


> People gather souvenirs of the bloody clothes and even pulled out hunks of Bonnie hair.
> 
> The life attracts people because like most people they don't believe that they will badly or they don't care as long as they life in the fast lane until the very end.



You are starting to generalize pretty wildly here. 'People' do all kinds of things. That doesn't mean it's representative of a majority.

I'd also like to point out that there are reasons besides 'entertainment' to watch movies. Many of the movies I consider difficult to watch are in that category. Often my motive is my wish to learn something, e.g. I wanted to see Melancholia because it gave me some insight into the mind of a person suffering from depressions. I didn't feel 'entertained' by the movie, but I still felt it was time well spent and the movie is definitely worth watching. Basically, my motivation to watch such movies is similar to why I watch documentaries. A movie with a strong narrative and believable characters can work better to understand many topics than the best documentary could.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 25, 2014)

Titanic. Too much drama and romance, and hey we all knew the ending beforehand. I didn't finish it. 

The new Star Trek movies. Not counting that I hate reboots and think this particulat one messed up badly anyway - what's with the lightning? I felt like getting seizures watching it. I never wanna watch the first again and I'm not gonna bother with the others.

Misery. I fell asleep twice, not sure if because of the bad directing or the bad acting. 

Gone with the Wind - see Titanic, save the knowing the end.

Alien - really, it just lives off of boobs and scenes wanting to make you jump, the story is so lame it makes my neighbor's donkey seem like a racehorse. Of course you still jump at every little thing if you are me so... yeah, bad. 

Flatliners - The story in itself was disturbing to me, but boring interludes and not-so-good acting made it worse.


[h=2][/h]


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 25, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> Titanic. Too much drama and romance, and hey we all knew the ending beforehand. I didn't finish it.
> 
> The new Star Trek movies. Not counting that I hate reboots and think this particulat one messed up badly anyway - what's with the lightning? I felt like getting seizures watching it. I never wanna watch the first again and I'm not gonna bother with the others.
> 
> ...



Wait, why does your neighbor have a donkey?


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 25, 2014)

Before this topic goes wildly off topic....


Lwaxy said:


> Gone with the Wind - see Titanic, save the knowing the end.




I actually enjoy this movie, I also enjoyed reading the book back in middle school as well. So if it's on the TV and jsut starting then i'll sit down and watch it, but if it's like haly-way in then i'll give it a pass. I like the dynamic between some of the characters.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 25, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> So do the movies. Seriously, they're not interesting. I just don't care about the characters. I don't care what the do. I don't care if they live or die. I just care about where my TV remote is, so I can change the channel to something good.
> 
> By the way, Goodfellas and Casino have only one good scene. When Joe Pesci gets killed. The rest is boring. I don't know if there is any good scenes in Scarface, as I've never been able to stay awake through the entire movie. The movie was doomed to be terrible from the start. An Italian guy pretending to be a Cuban in a Movie pretending to take place in Miami filmed in L.A. Epic derp.





I'll admit Scarface is pretty dated but that's the fun in it now.  At any rate, I only mentioned it cuz it doesn't glorify cartel life in any way.

Casino and Goodfellas, though?  dood, the dialogue is awesome.  Well written, well acted stuff.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Apr 25, 2014)

Jhaelen said:


> You are starting to generalize pretty wildly here. 'People' do all kinds of things. That doesn't mean it's representative of a majority.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that there are reasons besides 'entertainment' to watch movies. Many of the movies I consider difficult to watch are in that category. Often my motive is my wish to learn something, e.g. I wanted to see Melancholia because it gave me some insight into the mind of a person suffering from depressions. I didn't feel 'entertained' by the movie, but I still felt it was time well spent and the movie is definitely worth watching. Basically, my motivation to watch such movies is similar to why I watch documentaries. A movie with a strong narrative and believable characters can work better to understand many topics than the best documentary could.




In the years following the publishing of Shirley Jackson's "The Lottery," the publisher was bombarded with letters from people wanting to know where they could get tickets, or just go to watch the fun. Not just 4 or 5, but hundreds.
The Human Race is sick. Sick, sick, sick. Hence another topic I started recently...


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Apr 25, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Wait, why does your neighbor have a donkey?




Maybe the guy just needs to haul ass sometimes, explaining the racehorse thing.

Anyway, for me _Schindler's List_. An excellent film I will not watch a second time.

Also, _Passion of Christ_.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 25, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Wait, why does your neighbor have a donkey?




He also has fowl, geese, chicken, ducks, a dog, a bunch of sheep, 2 llamas, a very annoying goat and 3 children. Some people keep those things 

Happens where subburb meets country, or rather intermingles with it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 26, 2014)

Why would anyone want to live in the suburbs or country? A chalet in the country I can understand, to mingle with our primate ancestors, but more than a few days is just icky. So far away from civilized food and culture.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 26, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> He also has fowl, geese, chicken, ducks, a dog, a bunch of sheep, 2 llamas, a very annoying goat and 3 children. Some people keep those things
> 
> Happens where subburb meets country, or rather intermingles with it.



Who would anyone want to keep those things? Kids are a pain in the rear.


----------



## Elf Witch (Apr 27, 2014)

Jhaelen said:


> You are starting to generalize pretty wildly here. 'People' do all kinds of things. That doesn't mean it's representative of a majority.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that there are reasons besides 'entertainment' to watch movies. Many of the movies I consider difficult to watch are in that category. Often my motive is my wish to learn something, e.g. I wanted to see Melancholia because it gave me some insight into the mind of a person suffering from depressions. I didn't feel 'entertained' by the movie, but I still felt it was time well spent and the movie is definitely worth watching. Basically, my motivation to watch such movies is similar to why I watch documentaries. A movie with a strong narrative and believable characters can work better to understand many topics than the best documentary could.




That may be why you watch some movies but not me first and foremost I want to be entertained. If I want to learn about depression I will read about it not watch a movie with how a depressed person faces the end of the world. BTW way depressed people don't have a hive mind and don't face all situations the same.  The theory behind the movie is that depressed people face crisis in a much calmer state of mind because of the depression. That is not true of all depressed people some depressed people because of the depression react and overreact to crisis. 

People go to the movies for a lot of reasons like I said I go fpr entertainment. I have found that watching a movie turns off the busy part of my brain that never shuts up. It is better than Valium for me to handle stress and anxiety.


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 28, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> Alien - really, it just lives off of boobs



Err, what? Did we watch the same movie? Are you maybe mistaking it for something else, e.g. Species? Please explain!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 29, 2014)

New difficult movie to watch: Vikingdom.  Holy [profanity] what a [profanity].


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 29, 2014)

Jhaelen said:


> Err, what? Did we watch the same movie? Are you maybe mistaking it for something else, e.g. Species? Please explain!




I never saw Species. 

Alien is all shock effects and Weaver being pretty and screaming. I don't get what people like about it.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Apr 29, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> I never saw Species.
> 
> Alien is all shock effects and Weaver being pretty and screaming. I don't get what people like about it.




She was pretty in that?  Whoa ...


----------



## Mallus (Apr 29, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> Alien is all shock effects...



Well it is a horror movie.



> ... and Weaver being pretty and screaming.



I've heard Weaver's Ellen Ripley described as one of the toughest and best female characters in cinema. Many times, in fact. You are the first person to describe her as "just pretty and screaming".

It's a unique impression of the character, I'll give you that.

You know movie I find hard to watch? Charlie Kaufman's _Synechdoce, New York_. I love the film, but by the time Philip Seymour Hoffman finshes the funeral monologue [video=youtube;Z9PzSNy3xj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9PzSNy3xj0[/video], I just want to cry.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 29, 2014)

Mallus said:


> I've heard Weaver's Ellen Ripley described as one of the toughest and best female characters in cinema. Many times, in fact. You are the first person to describe her as "just pretty and screaming".
> 
> It's a unique impression of the character, I'll give you that.



Yup, agreed on all points.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 30, 2014)

Mallus said:


> Well it is a horror movie.
> 
> 
> I've heard Weaver's Ellen Ripley described as one of the toughest and best female characters in cinema. Many times, in fact. You are the first person to describe her as "just pretty and screaming".




Heh, most people I met in person went on about how cool she looked and how screamy the movie was, but no one took it seriously beyond that. The story in itself is hard to bear and most people I talked to agree that it was awful, except when they were slightly drunk. 

And I forgot one movie. Contagion (2011). Well done for most part of the story, except the loooong parts with father/daugher/boyfriend stuff... ok not that long but they felt like ages to me...  And while the acting was ok, the camera action wasn't, and the way colors were dulled out let me think of a 70s movie that's spent too much time in the sun.


----------

